# [Verkaufe] Apple iPod touch 16GB (2G) &amp; ASUS P5K Premium (WiFi-AP Edition) [775 Mobo]



## GiGaKoPi (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

war lange nicht mehr hier, und biete Euch nun ein paar Sachen an.

*Apple iPod touch 16GB (2G)*

http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/deutschland/a364888.html

Kaufdatum war der 29.01.2009 (Saturn - somit kann man eventuell anfallende Garantiefälle problemlos abwickeln, ohne das Gerät selbst einschicken zu müssen, o.ä.)
Rechnung ist natürlich vorhanden.

Das Gerät wurde an sich wenig genutzt (für für Bus/Bahnfahrten). Hinten hat es Kratzer, die, wie jeder iPod Besitzer weiß, sich kaum vermeiden lassen. Wie man auf dem Bild teilweise erkennen kann, sind das aber recht wenig und meist auch nur kleine Kratzer. 
Vorne ist seit dem Kauf die Displayfolie drauf. 
Technisch ist es natürlich 1A. 

Zubehör: Geliefert wird das Gerät mit einer Belkin Apple iPod Touch 2G Leather Holster Pull TAB schwarz (iPod-Ledertasche). Dazu gibt es noch die Creative EP 630 In-Ear-Ohrhörer. 

Zusammenfassend der Lieferumfang:
- iPod touch 16 GB (2G)
- Rechnung von Saturn
- Die Belkin-Ledertasche
- Creative EP 630 In-Ears
- OVP und Zubehör (USB Kabel, etc.) natürlich auch vorhanden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bitte zu beachten: Auf dem Display befindet sich, wie schon gesagt, seit dem Kauf die Folie. Diese sieht nicht mehr so top aus wie noch zu Beginn. Die Kratzer sind somit nicht auf dem Display, sondern auf der Folie (welche ich natürlich abziehen und dann noch ein Foto machen könnte).
Außerdem werden Kratzer durch den Blitz oftmals natürlich deutlicher sichtbar, als es in der Realität der Fall sein würde. 

Preis: 220€ exkl. Versandkosten. Verhandlungsbasis. 

------------------------------------------------

*ASUS P5K Premium (WiFi-AP Edition)*

Stammt aus der RMA von Asus. Habe es am Donnerstag als Umtauschgerät (habe ein Asus A8N Sli hingeschickt) erhalten. 

Eines der besten P35 (Sockel 775) Boards. Super gut ausgestattet, super für´s OCen, und es sieht gut aus. Was will man mehr?
Die Testberichte sind alle 1A. 
http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_asus_p5k_premium_wifi_ap_p112746.html

Lieferumfang:
- Das Board
- OVP mit Zubehör
- Auf Wunsch RMA-Beleg (sollte das Board zu einem RMA Fall werden, braucht man diesen aber nicht, da alles über die Seriennummer läuft)

Ich habe das Board keine Sekunde genutzt. Das Zubehör ist noch original eingeschweißt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SK: 60€ exkl. Versandkosten

----------------------------------------------

Da es sich um einen Verkauf von Privat an Privat handelt, gebe ich meinerseits keine Garantie, keine Gewährleistung, kein Rückgaberecht, etc. 

Bei Fragen, stellt sie einfach. Habt Ihr irgendwelche Vorschläge, dann postet sie auch.

Beide Sachen werden auch im Planet3DNow und Hluxx- Forum angeboten.


----------

